# Milan: l'arabo che vuole il Milan è Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group



## admin (6 Dicembre 2017)

Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.

*Commenti solo alla notizia.*


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2017)

up


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Pure l'arabo pezzente...mah..

O sceicco o stiamo così


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Dicembre 2017)

Beh... qui subito dopo le prime voci di corridoio sono usciti nomi e cognomi...
Sicuramente è una boutade giornalistica, ma almeno non partirà il mantra "Gli arabi non esistono"


----------



## therednblack (6 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo Forbes ha un patrimonio di 1.2 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## therednblack (6 Dicembre 2017)

therednblack ha scritto:


> Secondo Forbes ha un patrimonio di 1.2 miliardi di dollari.



Rettifico, non è lui. ahahahah


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2017)

Manca solo passare dai "cinesi sconosciuti" agli arabi "sconosciuti ma credibili". 

A mio parere Renzo Rosso comprererebbe il Milan domani mattina, a patto che il prezzo di vendita sia credibile.


----------



## vanbasten (6 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Manca solo passare dai "cinesi sconosciuti" agli arabi "sconosciuti ma credibili".
> 
> A mio parere Renzo Rosso comprererebbe il Milan domani mattina, a patto che il prezzo di vendita sia credibile.



Da solo non c'è la può fare, lo ha detto piu volte. Ci vuole almeno un altro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Da quello che ho trovato sono tre fratelli sauditi impegnati nelle costruzioni e l'area è quella di cui si parla per lo stadio se non sbaglio. Ovviamente andiamoci piano che tante altre volte sono arrivate smentite nel giro di poche ore.


----------



## Pivellino (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Aspetterei conferme multiple prima di sbilanciarmi, a primo impatto direi mah.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Boh, massimo qualche quota 

I cinesi non si toccano


----------



## kipstar (6 Dicembre 2017)

ma possibile che non ci sia nessuno senza problemi che possa tirarci su come hanno fatto con psg e city ? boh....


----------



## vannu994 (6 Dicembre 2017)

therednblack ha scritto:


> Rettifico, non è lui. ahahahah


In realtà è lui, ma anche dovesse essere lui non credo che faccia l'investimento personalmente, bensì come compagnia... E poi visto il tipo di attività imprenditoriale che fanno mi viene più facile credere che questo non sia il gruppo che vuole comprare il Milan ma quello interessato al progetto stadio


----------



## Il Genio (6 Dicembre 2017)

therednblack ha scritto:


> Rettifico, non è lui. ahahahah



E' lui invece


----------



## AllanX (6 Dicembre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma possibile che non ci sia nessuno senza problemi che possa tirarci su come hanno fatto con psg e city ? boh....



Ad oggi solo un pazzo o un disperato può voler investire nel calcio italiano...


----------



## vanbasten (6 Dicembre 2017)

Sto qui è peggio del peggior berlusconi. Speriamo che sia una boutade di tl.


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Manca solo passare dai "cinesi sconosciuti" agli arabi "sconosciuti ma credibili".
> 
> A mio parere Renzo Rosso comprererebbe il Milan domani mattina, a patto che il prezzo di vendita sia credibile.


Renzo Rosso è sicuramente un imprenditore capace e mi farebbe piacere avere un presidente italiano ma siamo sinceri fino in fondo con noi stessi. Rosso non ha la disponibilità economica per portare questo club dove merita di stare, ossia nell'élite europea. I primi tempi saremmo felici di avere un presidente visibile, attivo e vicino alla squadra ma alla prima campagna acquisti sottotono o dopo l'ennesima stagione mediocre e deludente invocheremmo un altro cambio di proprietà.

Al di là della retorica sulle origini casciavit, ormai il Milan ha una tifoseria esigente ed è giusto così perchè altrimenti ogni progetto di sviluppo e sfruttamento del brand a livello globale non avrebbe alcun senso. Pertanto se si vuole tornare veramente in alto è necessario avere alle spalle qualcuno che possa finanziariamente sostenere quella crescita. Certo le competenze e l'organizzazione possono sopperire a budget limitati, vedi Borussia e Atletico, ma alla lunga è impossibile competere ad alti livelli senza continui investimenti ed una solida struttura finanziaria che possa trattenere i campioni con i relativi altissimi ingaggi.

A Renzo Rosso vogliamo bene perchè sembra un milanista vero ma, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto, il suo arrivo al Milan sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle ambizioni di rilancio di questo club.


----------



## nybreath (6 Dicembre 2017)

Senza nessun motivo direi che qualche gruppo come questo immobiliare è stato contattato per informazioni o accordi sullo stadio e i giornalisti invece stanno creando il romanzo. Chissà.


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Renzo Rosso è sicuramente un imprenditore capace e mi farebbe piacere avere un presidente italiano ma siamo sinceri fino in fondo con noi stessi. Rosso non ha la disponibilità economica per portare questo club dove merita di stare, ossia nell'élite europea. I primi tempi saremmo felici di avere un presidente visibile, attivo e vicino alla squadra ma alla prima campagna acquisti sottotono o dopo l'ennesima stagione mediocre e deludente invocheremmo un altro cambio di proprietà.
> 
> Al di là della retorica sulle origini casciavit, ormai il Milan ha una tifoseria esigente ed è giusto così perchè altrimenti ogni progetto di sviluppo e sfruttamento del brand a livello globale non avrebbe alcun senso. Pertanto se si vuole tornare veramente in alto è necessario avere alle spalle qualcuno che possa finanziariamente sostenere quella crescita. Certo le competenze e l'organizzazione possono sopperire a budget limitati, vedi Borussia e Atletico, ma alla lunga è impossibile competere ad alti livelli senza continui investimenti ed una solida struttura finanziaria che possa trattenere i campioni con i relativi altissimi ingaggi.
> 
> A Renzo Rosso vogliamo bene perchè sembra un milanista vero ma, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto, il suo arrivo al Milan sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle ambizioni di rilancio di questo club.




Da un Renzo Rosso solitario mi aspetterei l'inizio immediato di un progetto stadio e un'iniezione di liquidi importante per la prima campagna acquisti. Dopo di che si proseguirebbe con autofinanziamento (Rosso non potrebbe investire 200 milioni l'anno per gli acquisti).
Il discorso cambierebbe se Rosso fosse affiancato da almeno un altro socio. 

A ogni modo, il proprietario megaricco sarebbe purtroppo superfluo qualora la Uefa imponga il settlement agreement. A quel punto un Renzo Rosso sarebbe più che sufficiente.


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2017)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> In realtà è lui, ma anche dovesse essere lui non credo che faccia l'investimento personalmente, bensì come compagnia... E poi visto il tipo di attività imprenditoriale che fanno mi viene più facile credere che questo non sia il gruppo che vuole comprare il Milan ma quello interessato al progetto stadio



Va detto che tra Fawaz e Thohir, l'arabo è più ricco.

E Thohir l'Inter se l'è preso (anche se ci sarebbe molto da dire a riguardo).


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Renzo Rosso è sicuramente un imprenditore capace e mi farebbe piacere avere un presidente italiano ma siamo sinceri fino in fondo con noi stessi. Rosso non ha la disponibilità economica per portare questo club dove merita di stare, ossia nell'élite europea. I primi tempi saremmo felici di avere un presidente visibile, attivo e vicino alla squadra ma alla prima campagna acquisti sottotono o dopo l'ennesima stagione mediocre e deludente invocheremmo un altro cambio di proprietà.
> 
> Al di là della retorica sulle origini casciavit, ormai il Milan ha una tifoseria esigente ed è giusto così perchè altrimenti ogni progetto di sviluppo e sfruttamento del brand a livello globale non avrebbe alcun senso. Pertanto se si vuole tornare veramente in alto è necessario avere alle spalle qualcuno che possa finanziariamente sostenere quella crescita. Certo le competenze e l'organizzazione possono sopperire a budget limitati, vedi Borussia e Atletico, ma alla lunga è impossibile competere ad alti livelli senza continui investimenti ed una solida struttura finanziaria che possa trattenere i campioni con i relativi altissimi ingaggi.
> 
> A Renzo Rosso vogliamo bene perchè sembra un milanista vero ma, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto, il suo arrivo al Milan sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle ambizioni di rilancio di questo club.



Non dico che voglio Renzo... ma ha veramente meno soldi di Li? 
Che poi sia chiaro che io vorrei uno con i soldi. Con tanti soldi.


----------



## vanbasten (6 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che voglio Renzo... ma ha veramente meno soldi di Li?
> Che poi sia chiaro che io vorrei uno con i soldi. Con tanti soldi.



Cosa centra Li? Se dobbiamo cambiare che sia per almeno 10anni.


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Cosa centra Li? Se dobbiamo cambiare che sia per almeno 10anni.



Sia chiaro che pure io vorrei una situazione stabile e non certo voci di cambiamenti ogni 2 anni.
Ma a parità di soldi almeno con Renzo ci sarebbe una situazione molto più chiara. E non è una cosa di poco conto.

Ma alla fine sono COMPLETAMENTE D'ACCORDO sul fatto che a noi servono tantissimi soldi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Non ho conoscenze su questo arabo e quindi non mi posso esprimere... dico solo che passare a un arabo povero sarebbe una beffa troppo grande e una mazzata insopportabile per uno come me che sogna il super sceicco da più di 10 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma possibile che non ci sia nessuno senza problemi che possa tirarci su come hanno fatto con psg e city ? boh....



Eh si. Perché il City è il PSG in effetti non hanno mai speso vagonate di soldi per non vincere nulla.


----------



## Black (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



mah.... altro giro altra corsa! 

a me va bene chiunque basta che soddisfi i seguenti criteri:
- ci metta i soldi
- sia un gruppo o una persona REALE, quindi basta fantomatiche cordate con capitali di dubbia provenienza o personaggi sconosciuti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eh si. Perché il City è il PSG in effetti non hanno mai speso vagonate di soldi per non vincere nulla.



a me essere come il City o il PSG (anche senza vincere nulla) oggi starebbe più che bene. Forse non lo vedi come siamo combinati. Almeno loro stanno la tra le grandi e hanno giocatori di assoluto livello. Poi che non sia sinonimo di vittoria non c'è dubbio, ma almeno sono li a giocarsela.

Il City quest'anno ancora non ha perso una partita. Come sarebbe bello avere una squadra che ogni settimana non mi fa gonfiare il fegato e vincesse in modo semplice. Mi basterebbe quello ad oggi.


----------



## Edric (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Mi ricorda questa come "tipologia" di notizia :


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eh si. Perché il City è il PSG in effetti non hanno mai speso vagonate di soldi per non vincere nulla.



Il PSG credo sia al 6° campionato vinto con questa dirigenza, il Manchester City due premier le ha portate a casa..

Per vincere in europa (specie nell'era del Barca di Messi e Real di CR7) serve tempo ma non mi sembrano due società di babbei, specie i francesi.

Il City ha preso Guardiola e ha una squadra eccezionale, il PSG ha creato la coppia d'attacco perfetta per i prossimi 10 anni..per me le società fesse sono altre non certo ste due (che oltretutto all'inizio hanno avuto problemi per il loro scarso blasone storico)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> mah.... altro giro altra corsa!
> 
> a me va bene chiunque basta che soddisfi i seguenti criteri:
> - ci metta i soldi
> - *sia un gruppo o una persona REALE*, quindi basta fantomatiche cordate con capitali di dubbia provenienza o personaggi sconosciuti



Già questo sarebbe un bel passo avanti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il PSG credo sia al 6° campionato vinto con questa dirigenza, il Manchester City due premier le ha portate a casa..
> 
> Per vincere in europa (specie nell'era del Barca di Messi e Real di CR7) serve tempo ma non mi sembrano due società di babbei, specie i francesi.
> 
> Il City ha preso Guardiola e ha una squadra eccezionale, il PSG ha creato la coppia d'attacco perfetta per i prossimi 10 anni..per me le società fesse sono altre non certo ste due (che oltretutto all'inizio hanno avuto problemi per il loro scarso blasone storico)



Tutto giusto. 

Eppure mi sembra che abbiano costruito questi 2 squadroni buttando un sacco di soldi e aspettando anni e anni anche dopo delusioni cocenti. Il City quante volte è andato agli ottavi? Non mi sembra gli sceicchi siano li da 6 mesi o sbaglio? Idem con patate per il PSG.


----------



## Albijol (6 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Manca solo passare dai "cinesi sconosciuti" agli arabi "sconosciuti ma credibili".
> 
> A mio parere Renzo Rosso comprererebbe il Milan domani mattina, a patto che il prezzo di vendita sia credibile.



SI cosi ci ritroviamo Galliani come DS. Per favore no cordate italiane


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto.
> 
> Eppure mi sembra che abbiano costruito questi 2 squadroni buttando un sacco di soldi e aspettando anni e anni anche dopo delusioni cocenti. Il City quante volte è andato agli ottavi? Non mi sembra gli sceicchi siano li da 6 mesi o sbaglio? Idem con patate per il PSG.



Si ma la champions, noi lo sappiamo bene, è una competizione dove vinci anche con la testa e per quello serve "attitudine" che crei con cicli vincenti e gruppi forti (vedi il chelsea che non l'ha vinta per anni con squadroni e l'ha portata a casa col gruppo al tramonto, ma cementato da anni di battaglie insieme, tipo Milan 2007)..diamogli tempo..

Il City da quando ci sono gli sceicchi ha praticamente sempre centrato la champions chiudendo regolarmente nelle prime del campionato..e parliamo di un campionato diverso dalla mesta serie A di oggi..

Sono certo che se con Guardiola faranno un lavoro su 3-4 anni la champions potrebbe arrivare


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Sto qui è peggio del peggior berlusconi. Speriamo che sia una boutade di tl.



Ma va?


----------



## 6Baresi (6 Dicembre 2017)

Lo vedrei bene un DIESEL STADIUM!


----------



## Ivan lancini (6 Dicembre 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Renzo Rosso è sicuramente un imprenditore capace e mi farebbe piacere avere un presidente italiano ma siamo sinceri fino in fondo con noi stessi. Rosso non ha la disponibilità economica per portare questo club dove merita di stare, ossia nell'élite europea. I primi tempi saremmo felici di avere un presidente visibile, attivo e vicino alla squadra ma alla prima campagna acquisti sottotono o dopo l'ennesima stagione mediocre e deludente invocheremmo un altro cambio di proprietà.
> 
> Al di là della retorica sulle origini casciavit, ormai il Milan ha una tifoseria esigente ed è giusto così perchè altrimenti ogni progetto di sviluppo e sfruttamento del brand a livello globale non avrebbe alcun senso. Pertanto se si vuole tornare veramente in alto è necessario avere alle spalle qualcuno che possa finanziariamente sostenere quella crescita. Certo le competenze e l'organizzazione possono sopperire a budget limitati, vedi Borussia e Atletico, ma alla lunga è impossibile competere ad alti livelli senza continui investimenti ed una solida struttura finanziaria che possa trattenere i campioni con i relativi altissimi ingaggi.
> 
> A Renzo Rosso vogliamo bene perchè sembra un milanista vero ma, con tutto il rispetto e l'affetto, il suo arrivo al Milan sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle ambizioni di rilancio di questo club.



meglio 1000000 volte Renzo rosso che yonghong li lui oltre che denaro ha la passione...poi potrebbe coinvolgere qualche altro imprenditore magari milanista quello che mi auguro


----------



## Black (6 Dicembre 2017)

ma quindi, tornando alle notizie di un paio di giorni fa, sarebbe questo uno dei 5 uomini più ricchi del mondo??

mi sembra evidente come queste notizie siano solo speculazioni. Grazie al Milan, dal 2015 ormai, un pò di tutti i giornalisti stanno vivendo di rendita.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Telelombardia, l'arabo (o meglio, il gruppo arabo) che vuole il Milan ora ha un nome ed un cognome: Fawaz Abdulaziz Alhokair Group. Azienda attiva nel settore immobiliare e commerciale che in Italia sta già lavorando ad un progetto nell'ex area Falck. Lo stesso gruppo sta lavorando alla costruzione, in quel di Roma, di quello che sarà il più grande centro commerciale in Europa. Investimento da mezzo miliardo di euro.
> 
> *Commenti solo alla notizia.*



Ma non doveva essere tra i 5 uomini più ricchi al mondo secondo la redazione di CM sempre presente su Telelombardia?


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SI cosi ci ritroviamo Galliani come DS. Per favore no cordate italiane



Un nuovo proprietario italiano prenderebbe al volo Maldini.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Oltre ai soldi, serve chi conosce il calcio.
Senza competenza non si va da nessuna parte.
Riportiamo al Milan persone competenti, che conoscono il calcio e hanno 'peso'.
Servono campioni fuori e dentro il campo.
Kakà, può essere un inizio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito il progetto di Li. 

Ovviamente non è lui che ha acquistato il milan , lui è la punta del diamante che sta dietro al progetto del governo Cinese . 

E voi pensate VERAMENTE che i cinesi ( o il governo cinese ) abbia acquistato il milan per perdere dei soldi ??? non li conoscete minimamente. 

Questi hanno preso il milan per riportarlo nell olimpo e rivenderlo a peso d'oro , non ho mai visto in più di 20 anni di carriera lavorativa in più campi un cinese buttar via i soldi. 

Mettetevelo in testa , quello che sappiamo oggi del gruppo che ha acquistato il milan è 1/100 di quello che c'è dietro e quello che c'è dietro non lo sapremo MAI. 

I cinesi sono cosi , hanno soldi .. tantissimi soldi e portano SEMPRE a casa il risultato , ci vorranno 3 anni ? 10 anni ? ma state certi che non rivenderanno a tizio o a caio per perdere dei denari.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito il progetto di Li.
> 
> Ovviamente non è lui che ha acquistato il milan , lui è la punta del diamante che sta dietro al progetto del governo Cinese .
> 
> ...



ancora con sta storia del governo cinese dietro il Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia del governo cinese dietro il Milan



Si ma non è che me la sto sognando basta aprire gli occhi e leggere le notizie di ieri in arrivo direttamente dalla Cina.


----------



## vanbasten (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito il progetto di Li.
> 
> Ovviamente non è lui che ha acquistato il milan , lui è la punta del diamante che sta dietro al progetto del governo Cinese .
> 
> ...



Esatto, chi ha messo i soldi non li perderà facilmente e se ci saranno nuovi soci saranno cinesi.


----------



## babsodiolinter (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito il progetto di Li.
> 
> Ovviamente non è lui che ha acquistato il milan , lui è la punta del diamante che sta dietro al progetto del governo Cinese .
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Non so se cé dietro il governo cinese,la mafia cinese o altro ma sicuranente un cinese non viene in italia per buttarr via soldi.
Questo é poco ma sicuro.
Come già scritto o usciranno nuovi nomi ma sempre cinesi ,o il Milan rimane cosi..
Li non vende per il semplice fatto che per vendere senza rimetterci il prezzo é troppo alto.


----------



## Black (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito il progetto di Li.
> 
> Ovviamente non è lui che ha acquistato il milan , lui è la punta del diamante che sta dietro al progetto del governo Cinese .
> 
> ...



io alla storia del governo cinese non ci credo più! troppi segnali che vanno in direzione opposta:
- se c'era il governo cinese dietro, perchè fermarsi a Kalinic e non prendere un top? e perchè non completare la rosa che aveva assolutamente bisogno di altri innesti, in primis l'esterno sx?
- perchè continuare a nascondersi dietro ad uno sconosciuto come Li?
- perchè la UEFA ha tutti questi dubbi sulla proprietà del Milan? se proprio ci fosse il governo cinese magari erano più "tranquilli"
- perchè passare tramite Elliot, Goldman Sachs e quant'altri per 300 miseri milioni (per il governo cinese dovrebbero essere spiccioli)

con questo non voglio smontare totalmente il progetto, magari ci vorranno i 3 o 10 anni che dici tu, ma rispetto a qualche mese fa io ho moltissimi dubbi

sulla questione del "buttar soldi" neanch'io credo che qualcuno possa perdere tutti quei soldi in pochi mesi. La spiegazione sta nel fatto che il prezzo reale non è quello che ci hanno detto. Li (o Elliot) sono solo di passaggio


----------



## sacchino (6 Dicembre 2017)

therednblack ha scritto:


> Secondo Forbes ha un patrimonio di 1.2 miliardi di dollari.



Quindi è più povero di S.B.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Dicembre 2017)

.


----------



## fra29 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non hanno ancora capito il progetto di Li.
> 
> Ovviamente non è lui che ha acquistato il milan , lui è la punta del diamante che sta dietro al progetto del governo Cinese .
> 
> ...



Dai Lollo.. anche dopo le pernacchie dell'UEFA ci credi ancora?
Pensi davvero che avrebbero rinunciato al VA senza il quale il progetto è castrato?
Eppure nemmno all'Uefa sono state date informazioni precise.. basta vedere marcio ovunque e complotti.
Qua è brutta forte..


----------



## diavolo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Diamogli un volto


----------

